# Meet Eddie & Enzo



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi All,

Thought id introduce to you all my 9 week old kittens, brother & sister, Eddie & Enzo.

Sorry its blurred, they dont sit still for very long when they are together!


















Eddie is a little black & white female, she is very gentle with people (not so gentle with her brother!) Shes a little bit timid and jumps when she hears loud noises.


























Enzo is a little ginger & wite male, he is the most hyperactive little animal i have ever encountered! From the day he came home, he has followed me everywhere! He is a very vocal kitty, walks around meowing and purrs at the slightest touch!


























So yea, that is my two babies 
Ive had them a week today so im sure there will be plenty more pictures & videos to keep everyone updated with how they grow up.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

They are so cute!!! My friend recently got a kitten and I said get another one. lol


----------



## NottsTom1984 (Jul 10, 2011)

They are gorgeous! Awesome names too, they really suit the little guys!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

I originally got just Enzo, then after a few days of being torn to shreads (hes always got his claws out!) i decided to get another.
Thankfully his sister was still availible.

I was also feeling guilty about mine and my boyfriends shift patterns clashing alot at the moment meaning Enzo would have spent a fair amount of time at home alone, so a playmate was a great way of keeping him entertained & keeping me unscratched!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations on two darling little babies.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats!! They are both sooooo cute.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on the additions! They're so adorable together.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

They are Very Cute!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, too cute! :love2


----------



## christypooh402 (Jul 7, 2011)

They are so precious! Congrats on the new babies! I bet it is so fun to see them playing together!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:love2 :love2 :love2 :love2 :love2 They are so cute...


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure if this will work. It's meant to be a video of Eddie & Enzo playing their new favourite game!










Sorry about the quality! I'm far from an expert with a camera!

Edit:

That didn't work so maybe direct link will? 

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg58/SophieP_123/4e871e0e.mp4


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I really love them! Those ginger kittie's are so adorable....
Congrats on them!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Naughty little kittens are into EVERYTHING at the moment.
Fridge included:-









And then just a couple of shots of them being cute


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, they are adorable. 
I just got a kitten last week too. This week she turned 8 weeks old and it seems like she has grown alot in 1 week.
Keep taking pictures of them. They grow so fast!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just a few more pictures of my kitties 

I woke up to this yesterday morning :love2










Sleeping like sausages 



















And my new Avatar just because it melts my heart!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww they are so darling!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I saw you ask in another thread. At my clinic, for breed we would called Eddie and Enzo

Orange mackarel tabby and white DSH

and

Black and White DSH


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Your Eddie and Enzo are a purrfect pair!!! I love orange/white and black/white kittes!!! I wish mine would cuddle but they aren't that close


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is a link to my album of them on Facebook 

Eddie & Enzo | Facebook


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

SO cute. I can watch kittens play for hours LOL


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

That is what i tend to do most of the time to be honest!


----------

